# Ralph Lauren Kindle Case



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Ralph Lauren gets into the Kindle market...

http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4394844&cp=&kw=kindle&origkw=kindle&sr=1

I like their tartan iPad case better...

http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4477167&cp=&kw=ipad&origkw=ipad&sr=1


----------



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

It looks like they have never seen a Kindle, or just completely misunderstand what people want in a cover.

That and they're in the 'ladies department' makes them more than a little unappealing to me.  Which is a shame, as most of their other leatherware is great.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Funny how the iPad case being in the mens department has no affect what so ever on my thoughts on it.  I guess women dont have those hang ups.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you like that tartan plaid enough to pay *495.00*!?! Seriously... someone is smoking crack at RL


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Octochick said:


> Do you like that tartan plaid enough to pay *495.00*!?! Seriously... someone is smoking crack at RL


That makes the Kate Spade covers looking 'reasonably priced'...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Do you like that tartan plaid enough to pay *495.00*!?! Seriously... someone is smoking crack at RL


Maybe. It is in the running as a Christmas gift for my ex-DIL. But I guess that puts me in the "smoking crack" category. Yeah! 

And I did order the kindle cover as it matches my luggage. Gotta match when I fly.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I got a couple pieces of that luggage myself.  

But seriously, do you get your ex-DIL a Christmas present?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes.  I still get her and her baby presents.  And I am seriously considering the iPad cover for her as I send her an iPad a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> Yes. I still get her and her baby presents. And I am seriously considering the iPad cover for her as I send her an iPad a couple of weeks ago.


Where do I have to apply to become your 2nd ex-DIL


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

manou said:


> Where do I have to apply to become your 2nd ex-DIL


Heh. I was just thinking I wish my DIL was KindleChickie's ex-DIL so she could share with her "new" family. Last year I went on a Coach shopping spree with my DIL for her Christmas present (and mine) but that's about as good as it gets. No way she'd get an iPad from me.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

No more ex anythings for me.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

This thread is hysterical! I love an early more chuckle. $495... are you serious? Maybe if it was a Louis Vuitton...

I just want a pink crock Javo-Edge for both my iPad and Kindle.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I know isnt it wonderful?  I can always count on the ipad heathers to come by anytime I post anything i-thingy.  

And to think, this thread was even in the Kindle accessory section.  What fun.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I think your DIL x or not is very lucky. However just from the pics they showed it did not look very well designed on the inside. Abas makes beautiful high end leather covers and a bit more reasonably priced http://www.abasaccessories.com/category.php?cSubCat=12

Also reviewed them on my blog


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Well, I think your DIL x or not is very lucky. However just from the pics they showed it did not look very well designed on the inside. Abas makes beautiful high end leather covers and a bit more reasonably priced http://www.abasaccessories.com/category.php?cSubCat=12
> 
> Also reviewed them on my blog


Wow! Those are beautiful! Wish they had more close up shots of the detail. The case looks soft. Lovely.


----------

